# How to make fail over server?



## weird_morning (Apr 16, 2010)

Hello,

Im new here and also in freebsd so apologize in advance if i make a wrong term. here is my question;

We are required to build web-server(HTTP) with mysql server in one server but with failover server so meaning two server, at the same time it is required to synchronize the data on web and DB to each server. If someone can suggest me what do i need to use? I already looking at heartbeat, ucarp and rsync but i am confuse which one to be use or can i use it all at the same time? Please if someone explain or guide me to the right way..

Thank you in advance..
Glenn


----------



## gilinko (Apr 16, 2010)

For MySQL have a look at MySQL Replication or MySQL Cluster, I would suggest that you go with replication to start with, as a cluster is a bit harder to setup. And a google search of _mysql replication_ gives a lot of answers.

How much do the "web data" actually change? In my experience it's not much, but if I had to synchronize a redundant slave or backup server I would use rsync and a */10 cron.


----------



## weird_morning (Apr 20, 2010)

thanks i manage to do the HA using carp. mysql using clustering and webdata using rsync.


----------

